# The ultimate gadget?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For some, this might be the ultimate gadget

However, I put my trust in the professional roasters from around the world, who, to borrow a quote from Steve Leighton of Hasbean Coffee, 'just brown the beans'.

The quote is very tongue in cheek as there is a science to roasting coffee and practice makes perfect.

The professional roasters often have direct links to farms and access to a greater variety of greens than the average home roaster, although some are willing to sell green beans now.

I'd be really interested in providing a kilo of greens that will be home roasted, to compare alongside the offering of a professional roaster (eg 4 x 250g of the same beans roasted by the home roaster and the professional roaster)

So, if anyone has one of these machines and would like to step up to the challenge then get in touch.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesn't it only work with their beans or at least chaff-less beans?

Behmor would be nice.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you please explain flak-less beans?

Any green beans should work in any home roaster

Behmors produce good results are are widely lauded for their build quality and even roasting.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I now know what you mean!

The roaster supplier sells beans (available through Lakeland) which appear to be treated (chaff removed?) as there is no chaff catcher on this machine.

Still not sure of all details. Hope to see one of these in operation...


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry, I did indeed mean chaff not flak. Apparently it may be ok with european beans as they apparently have the chaff removed, but it's only designed to work with their own beans which is a bit disappointing.

You could possibly try it with beans without the chaff removed but from what I've seen, you'd be best off having a fire extinguisher to hand









I'd love a roaster, but the number of fires and smoke they produce put me off a little.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I am already accused of being crazy with all this coffee preparation and I think a roaster would be a step too far in my household









On Boxing Day my mum tasted my coffee for the first time and was gushing with comments


----------

